# Pistonheads drive MY2011 GTR



## avster (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Link from pistonheads.

PistonHeads Headlines - Driven: 2011 Nissan GT-R


Best regards

Avster


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

some berk going on about how much it costs


----------



## avster (Sep 17, 2010)

Ah so that was you. I was wondering if there was a connection. LOL


----------

